# Jay Williams injured in motorcycle accident [Merged]



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I just heard about this and I am shocked and stunned. My prayers and best wishes go out to Jay and his family and I wish him a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Doo-Dirt (Jun 17, 2003)

*nice one mods*

just wanna say ***No personal attacks-Louie**


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: nice one mods*



> Originally posted by <b>Doo-Dirt</b>!
> just wanna say ***No personal attacks-Louie**


That's two on the ignore list.

Anyone want that last spot??


----------



## Doo-Dirt (Jun 17, 2003)

another edit.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

what happened to the huge 200 post thread of Williams?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Most of the posts in the thread were accidentally deleted.

We're sorry for the screw up, it wasn't intentional


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Most of the posts in the thread were accidentally deleted.
> 
> We're sorry for the screw up, it wasn't intentional


oh ok, no prob...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

it was me. Not intentional i assure you. I went to pull out one post to a seperate thread the the database screwed up. When i came back, i had two threads of the same title but the original was gone.,


----------

